# [Verkaufe] Packard Bell Easynote TN65 Notebook Blu-Ray Combo Core2 Duo / 3GB Ram 320G



## Nerd360 (28. April 2010)

PACKARD BELL EASYNOTE TN65-M-102GE 


Artikelbeschreibung
Zum Angebot steht ein EASYNOTE TN65-M-102GE von PACKARD BELL (drittgrößter europäischer Hersteller von Schreibtisch-PCs)
Kaufdatum: 23.01.2009.

Der Computer ist in sehr gutem Zustand, funktioniert einwandfrei
. Außerdem hat das Gerät noch *Garantie von ca. 8 Monate mit Abhohl/Bringservice vom Hersteller*.
Der Akku wurde stets rausgenommen beim Netzbetrieb, daher ist er auch in sehr gutem Zustand.
Das Notebook ist sehr Leistungsfähig und durch den Blu-Ray Player muss auf dies nicht verzichten. 

Als Betriebssystem ist *Windows Vista Home Premium* installiert. OVP sowie Recovery CD's, Anleitungen, Rechnung wird mitgeliefert.
Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. 


*PREIS: 630€ zzgl. Versand*


Technische Daten

· Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 
· Abmessungen (ca. Angaben in mm): 380x235x39.1 
· Gewicht (kg): 2,9 kg 
· Prozessor: Intel Core2 Duo Prozessor T5800 
· FSB: 800 MHz FSB 
· Cache: 2 MB L2 
· Clock Speed: 2,0 GHz 
· Speicher: 3072 MB DDR2 
· Festplatte: 320 GB SATA 
· Kartenleser optional: 4 in 1 (SD/MMC/MS/MS pro) 
· DVD Laufwerk: Blu-Ray/DVD±RW Dual Layer Combo Drive 
· Grafikchip: ATI Mobility Radeon HD3430 
· Dedizierter Speicher: 256MB VRAM dedizierter Speicher, bis zu 1535 MB Hypermemory 
· Monitor Größe: 15,6" TFT 16:9 ( 1366 x 76 
· Akku: 6 Cell Lion 
· Sound: Realtek ALC269 Audio System, Soundblaster Compatible, integrierte Lautsprecher und Mikrofon 
· LAN: 10/ 100 Mbit 
· Wifi: Intel WiFi Link 5100, IEEE802.11a/b/g/draft-n, Realtek 8102E-GR Network Controller 
· USB Port: 4x USB 2.0 
· Monitor: DVI-I 
· Audio: Line in, Line out 
· Businesskeyboard: mit Nummernblock 
· Webcam: ja 
· Herstellergarantie: Pick up & Return, 24 Monate



Bezahlung
Überweisung
Nachnahme 
PayPal ( Kreditkarte)
Abholung


----------



## Nerd360 (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Packard Bell Easynote TN65 Notebook Blu-Ray Combo Core2 Duo / 3GB Ram*

kauf auch hier möglich, mehr sicherheit  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270568776543


----------



## Nerd360 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Packard Bell Easynote TN65 Notebook Blu-Ray Combo Core2 Duo / 3GB Ram*

schaut euch ebay an, 

preis gesenkt. letzte chance !  

bei interesse schreiben  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270568776543http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270568776543&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Nerd360 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Packard Bell Easynote TN65 Notebook Blu-Ray Combo Core2 Duo / 3GB Ram*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270572971465
link update !!!
Neuer Preis. Mietbieten oder bei Interesse mir schreiben, kann Angebot jederzeit beenden


----------

